# What additions are you making to your 2020 firewooding arsenal?



## svk (Feb 10, 2020)

I’ve got a few new-to-me saws in the shed this year to try out. 

I’m thinking I’d like to find a decent ATV or tractor. Would make firewooding a lot easier when I come across scrounges that aren’t near a roadway.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 10, 2020)

A tractor sure makes firewood a lot easier. Especially with a skidding winch, and even more so with 4wd and a loader, though those last bits tend to bring the price up an awful lot. Just a 2wd and a winch can get a lot done though. 

Myself, I'm pretty set on adding a grapple for my Kubota this spring. I've been using pallet forks for the last 6 years, and they do the job for the most part, but a grapple will be super slick for dealing with brush and for selecting and placing logs more carefully instead of having to let them roll or slide off the end of the forks. It'll make loading my trailer much easier.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm constantly trying to improve my system and make things more efficient, productive and easier. The biggest change i recently made is getting twenty 330 gallon IBC totes to put my wood in. Since getting them about 1 week ago, I have filled 7 of them.

I have a woodshed for one year, and the totes for the next. Each way can accommodate the 8 full cords a year I burn. I hope to get on a 3 year plan this way. I also have pallets with ends that accommodate another 5 full cords for overflow. I'm also labeling the totes with the type of wood and date filled.

























I'm also building a heavy duty pressure treated staging table to put by the splitter.

Last year I added a sawbuck to my operation for smaller diameter stuff


----------



## svk (Feb 10, 2020)

sirbuildalot said:


> I'm constantly trying to improve my system and make things more efficient, productive and easier. The biggest change i recently made is getting twenty 330 gallon IBC totes to put my wood in. Since getting them about 1 week ago, I have filled 7 of them.
> 
> I have a woodshed for one year, and the totes for the next. Each way can accommodate the 8 full cords a year I burn. I hope to get on a 3 year plan this way. I also have pallets with ends that accommodate another 5 full cords for overflow. I'm also labeling the totes with the type of wood and date filled.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## svk (Feb 10, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> A tractor sure makes firewood a lot easier. Especially with a skidding winch, and even more so with 4wd and a loader, though those last bits tend to bring the price up an awful lot. Just a 2wd and a winch can get a lot done though.
> 
> Myself, I'm pretty set on adding a grapple for my Kubota this spring. I've been using pallet forks for the last 6 years, and they do the job for the most part, but a grapple will be super slick for dealing with brush and for selecting and placing logs more carefully instead of having to let them roll or slide off the end of the forks. It'll make loading my trailer much easier.


I would love a good 4wd tractor for a multitude of reasons but unfortunately cannot afford or justify the expense (yet). I used to have a small Allis Chalmers and that would be great to have again. My FIL has a nice Ford 9n but unfortunately he keeps thinking he is going to farm someday (not happening unless my MIL somehow predeceases him) so he will not sell it and it sits outside. Every year he has more and more trouble getting it going again.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 10, 2020)

I picked up a gas powered Honda capstan winch last year. It worked well but in my steep hilly terrain the lack of a skidder cone became obvious. I work solo and jogging up and down a steep slope to get the butt lifted up over roots or rock gets old. If the skidder cone cuts that by 75% it would improve my throughput.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 10, 2020)

svk said:


> I would love a good 4wd tractor for a multitude of reasons but unfortunately cannot afford or justify the expense (yet). I used to have a small Allis Chalmers and that would be great to have again. My FIL has a nice Ford 9n but unfortunately he keeps thinking he is going to farm someday (not happening unless my MIL somehow predeceases him) so he will not sell it and it sits outside. Every year he has more and more trouble getting it going again.



If you want a budget tractor Steve, I have a Ford NAA sitting here that I'd like to move along. It needs a battery and some work on the 3 point system (probably a hydraulic pump), but it's got great rubber on it. It's a decent step up from an N series. Little more horsepower, little heavier, lower reverse gear, and live hydraulics. 

I've got stuff to include too, should you be interested, bush hog, cultivator, back blade, carryall, that kind of stuff. None of it's pretty or expensive.


----------



## svk (Feb 10, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> If you want a budget tractor Steve, I have a Ford NAA sitting here that I'd like to move along. It needs a battery and some work on the 3 point system (probably a hydraulic pump), but it's got great rubber on it. It's a decent step up from an N series. Little more horsepower, little heavier, lower reverse gear, and live hydraulics.
> 
> I've got stuff to include too, should you be interested, bush hog, cultivator, back blade, carryall, that kind of stuff. None of it's pretty or expensive.View attachment 796883


OOOH!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2020)

my 'firewooding' arsenal includes my fireplaces! I just added a new hot coals wire screen... r/r'd the old one. working great! and up country... I added a hot coals/chunks fence to the front of my fireplace grate. one thing I have learned from many years of enjoying fireside fires... is that the firewood in the fireplace burning... will walk around. my job is to make sure it does not take a walk forward past its zone. and if it trys to... must ensure it gets stopped. also thinking a splitting table for my splitter would be nice, too...





really like the wire fence I installed on my big 54" fireplace. already stopped some rolling coals. as in 2nd pix. it is easily removable, slide up, but is no hindrance to cleaning out ash...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2020)

svk said:


> *I would love a good 4wd tractor for a multitude of reasons* but unfortunately cannot afford or justify the expense (yet). I used to have a small Allis Chalmers and that would be great to have again. My FIL has a nice Ford 9n but unfortunately he keeps thinking he is going to farm someday (not happening unless my MIL somehow predeceases him) so he will not sell it and it sits outside. Every year he has more and more trouble getting it going again.



hope u can get it, svk! sure would do some serious traction up in your snow country. I like mine a lot! I have 3 tractors. 1 small prime mover for hauling in wood to cut here in town. gasoline. a small M-F up country, diesel. and a new New Holland, diesel, too. the 4x4 drive is nice, but I particularly like having the bucket...


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 10, 2020)

The teactor does make it easier. Not planning on getting anything to add to the firewood processing . I just did the log arch for my dump trailer and that was last on my list.




But something always pops up for sale that I didn't know I needed for firewood


----------



## esshup (Feb 10, 2020)

I made a magnet with a piece of threaded rod that is strong enough to stick to the bar and stay there while I make cuts. I use it to mark the wood length instead of paint. Works pretty good.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 10, 2020)

I was only thinking saws, silly me. I plan on buying my friends Nortrak 25 HP 4X4 FEL. Hope to bring it home as soon as I get back from Denver.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> If you want a budget tractor Steve, I have a Ford NAA sitting here that I'd like to move along. It needs a battery and some work on the 3 point system (probably a hydraulic pump), but it's got great rubber on it. It's a decent step up from an N series. Little more horsepower, little heavier, lower reverse gear, and live hydraulics.
> 
> I've got stuff to include too, should you be interested, bush hog, cultivator, back blade, carryall, that kind of stuff. None of it's pretty or expensive.View attachment 796883


I had a ford 640. That was right after the NAA. It had over head valves, a few more HP than the flat head. I liked it. My Massey 135 was another step up. Not much, but it will pull a 6' bush hog pretty easy, the Ford was happier with a 5'.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 10, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> I had a ford 640. That was right after the NAA. It had over head valves, a few more HP than the flat head. I liked it. My Massey 135 was another step up. Not much, but it will pull a 6' bush hog pretty easy, the Ford was happier with a 5'.



Yep, the NAA and 640 are pretty hard to tell apart. Both are a nice step from the N series and hardly cost any more, though there aren't quite as many to pick from. I grew up on a pair of 8ns. And not having to clutch the NAA or 640 3 times every time you want to lift the bush hog cause you bogged it down is really nice. Never have spent much time on those Masseys, but I wouldn't mind having one around.

Edited to add: this is what I replaced the Ns with. It's hydrostatic with 4wd and will literally work circles around an N!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 10, 2020)

Geez, I was gonna say bring my 8N home from my pals farm. But all the N hatin’ hmmmm

In all seriousness, gonna find a FEL, figure between the firewood and the trail maintenance I plan on doing up at the hunting camp. I don’t want one, I need one!!

My dads knees are shot, I need to groom him some trails up there. This was the first year he rode the quad to a stand. He ended up not climbing into it. But a FEL would do me nice


----------



## cantoo (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm planning to use the word "No" more often this year to add to my 2020 firewood arsenal. 
If my wife had of said No to friends and family a few more times it would have put at least 150 more hours in the bush, hauling logs, cutting rounds and maybe actually using my bandsaw mill. The piles of logs on the landing took me around 4 hours from standing to ready to load to haul home. Those 150 hours would have had 35 more piles like that sitting there. I put maybe 15 hours on my processor this year, 10 hrs on my bandmill and maybe 20 hrs on my 36" splitter. I rode my motorcycle for 3 rides, jet ski never left the shed and my 4 wheeler maybe 5 or 6 times. The ash are falling down on their own it's time to get them into firewood or lumber.


----------



## Brownthumb (Feb 10, 2020)

Split Zone heat pump
My split zone a/c took a crap so I installed a split zone heat pump figuring it would take care of the shoulder season.
I burned ten cords at the house of hardwood Ash mostly and 5 cords of spruce and junk in the garage.
I also put a split zone heat pump in the garage for cooling in the summer at the same time.
I have not burned one split yet. My electric bill went up 100 bucks heating a garage and a house a month.
I need more wood to cut


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 10, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> I picked up a gas powered Honda capstan winch last year. It worked well but in my steep hilly terrain the lack of a skidder cone became obvious. I work solo and jogging up and down a steep slope to get the butt lifted up over roots or rock gets old. If the skidder cone cuts that by 75% it would improve my throughput.



A little derailing of the thread, but here goes. To effectively use a winch one must use a device that can maneuver over around obstacles. There are many ways to do this that are cost effective. A capstan can be usable, but do not have much of a payload. On the other hand my larger winch really can pull, but is not too maneuverable. One thing that works pretty well with small winches is a 1/4 to 1/2 cord trailer. I built a small adjustable wheel to bolt up to the tongue of a small trailer. I could adjust the tongue wheel to steer a little right or left to miss objects. When my truck was full you merely hook up the trailer to your vehicle and go. Whether you process your wood on site does not matter. If a splitter is used the splittler can go into the trailer. Or when truck and trailer is full go home. At my work site I stay several weeks which makes setting up and unsettling much more manageable. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 10, 2020)

Over the last 15 years scrounging was quite tough. I did not need to haul a lot so I let my tractor and dump truck sit. Now that I have hundreds of cords of wood I need to get my old tired behind moving. This past season I got at least 500 calls for wood delivery or more than $250,000 worth of wood sales. So many other businesses have moved away there is little competition. The biggest problem now that old and senile I need plenty of beauty rest. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 11, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Over the last 15 years scrounging was quite tough. I did not need to haul a lot so I let my tractor and dump truck sit. *Now that I have hundreds of cords of wood I need to get my old tired behind moving. This past season I got at least 500 calls for wood delivery or more than $250,000 worth of wood sales.* So many other businesses have moved away there is little competition. The biggest problem now that old and senile I need plenty of beauty rest. Thanks



Gzz-z... sounds a bit like the classic Catch-22!


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ted Jenkins said:


> A little derailing of the thread, but here goes. To effectively use a winch one must use a device that can maneuver over around obstacles. There are many ways to do this that are cost effective. A capstan can be usable, but do not have much of a payload. On the other hand my larger winch really can pull, but is not too maneuverable. One thing that works pretty well with small winches is a 1/4 to 1/2 cord trailer. I built a small adjustable wheel to bolt up to the tongue of a small trailer. I could adjust the tongue wheel to steer a little right or left to miss objects. When my truck was full you merely hook up the trailer to your vehicle and go. Whether you process your wood on site does not matter. If a splitter is used the splittler can go into the trailer. Or when truck and trailer is full go home. At my work site I stay several weeks which makes setting up and unsettling much more manageable. Thanks


Having multiple trailers is really nice. I'll get a load on my dump trailer and put the splitter between it and my little half cord trailer. I welded a receiver hitch on the back of my JD 265 and it will pull the half cord trailer around the yard fine. It's street legal so if I get a half cord order I can pull it with the truck too.


----------



## Brownthumb (Feb 11, 2020)

sirbuildalot said:


> I'm constantly trying to improve my system and make things more efficient, productive and easier. The biggest change i recently made is getting twenty 330 gallon IBC totes to put my wood in. Since getting them about 1 week ago, I have filled 7 of them.
> 
> I have a woodshed for one year, and the totes for the next. Each way can accommodate the 8 full cords a year I burn. I hope to get on a 3 year plan this way. I also have pallets with ends that accommodate another 5 full cords for overflow. I'm also labeling the totes with the type of wood and date filled.
> 
> ...


How much wood does the tote hold. 
I can get them for free.


----------



## Woody912 (Feb 11, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> Geez, I was gonna say bring my 8N home from my pals farm. But all the N hatin’ hmmmm
> 
> In all seriousness, gonna find a FEL, figure between the firewood and the trail maintenance I plan on doing up at the hunting camp. I don’t want one, I need one!!
> 
> My dads knees are shot, I need to groom him some trails up there. This was the first year he rode the quad to a stand. He ended up not climbing into it. But a FEL would do me nice



You can do about anything with an 8N, just not enough of it! I have an Oliver 550, probably best value for dollar I could have come up with


----------



## James Miller (Feb 12, 2020)

svk said:


> I would love a good 4wd tractor for a multitude of reasons but unfortunately cannot afford or justify the expense (yet). I used to have a small Allis Chalmers and that would be great to have again. My FIL has a nice Ford 9n but unfortunately he keeps thinking he is going to farm someday (not happening unless my MIL somehow predeceases him) so he will not sell it and it sits outside. Every year he has more and more trouble getting it going again.



Even a small tractor can make a big difference. A little bigger wouldn't hurt but this thing refuses to die or not get the job done.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm adding new dump trailer. I am building this one 6'-6" x 12' (6K axles) with an extended tongue to be the home to a knuckleboom crane of sorts and a winch.


----------



## Polish hammer (Feb 12, 2020)

I added more room to my wood area and in order to do that I needed fill and a lot so I had a buddy come with his hoe and dig in my pond for a few hours now I have I tons of fill bad thing what I didn’t get moved this past weekend is now froze solid.. that and have to add a lot more wood this year!


----------



## Woody912 (Feb 12, 2020)

I would love to have a log arch to bring trees up from the ravines with!!!


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 12, 2020)

Brownthumb said:


> How much wood does the tote hold.
> I can get them for free.



There are two different size totes. One is 275 gallons and the other is 330 gallons. Both have the same footprint (approx. 47" x 40"), the 330 gallon version is about 6" taller. 

The 275 gallon cage will hold about 1/3 of a cord (40-45 cubic feet)

The 330 gallon cage will hold a little under 1/2 of a cord (55-60 cubic feet)

Of course how tightly you pack it and whether its level with the top or mounded over will change things. The figures I gave are for the tote completely full and level.


----------



## chucker (Feb 12, 2020)

going to try the Oregon brand 7" hand tongs to see if it helps with the arthritis in the hands while picking up rounds for the splitter.... other wise who knows what a person might try out??


----------



## Be Stihl (Feb 12, 2020)

Wanting to add something to bring in the wood rounds from up in the mountains. This seems to have a descent size bed, maybe could add a small trailer. We will have to see what Mama Bear thinks, she sue does enjoy the warmth of the wood stove so I have that going for me.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 12, 2020)

My arch is done and tested . Tried to upload videos to YouTube but it seems my account is no longer active.

Looks like I need an app on my mobile devices now . Try from the computer later


----------



## tla100 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nothing for me...haven't split wood for about 10 months. Did score about 6-8 Ash trees under power line in a little po-dunk town that have been topped and all branches removed already. Just need to drop the 10-12' tall main trunks, leave stumps, and can park and load right next to them on road. Not huge trees, but easy pickins. 

Well now that I think about it, I do have my Grandpa's old tanden axle trailer converted from manure spreader, years ago that needs new floor. Have the boards already....it been sitting out behind machine shed for 4 years. I am sure will need some welding, lights, tires, and wheel bearings/seals. Maybe that's why it been sitting.....


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 12, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> A tractor sure makes firewood a lot easier. Especially with a skidding winch, and even more so with 4wd and a loader, though those last bits tend to bring the price up an awful lot. Just a 2wd and a winch can get a lot done though.
> 
> Myself, I'm pretty set on adding a grapple for my Kubota this spring. I've been using pallet forks for the last 6 years, and they do the job for the most part, but a grapple will be super slick for dealing with brush and for selecting and placing logs more carefully instead of having to let them roll or slide off the end of the forks. It'll make loading my trailer much easier.


why not a thumb for your forks? works well for me.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 13, 2020)

KiwiBro said:


> why not a thumb for your forks? works well for me.



I've thought about it, I even have two sets of forks, so I could have one dedicated to the thumb. For me though, there's a couple reasons. One, I'll use it a lot for brush, and the forks just don't do as good of a job. Two, weight, the grapple I want is under 400#. Forks are already around that, and then the thumb would be another 150# or so. And last, I like how the grapple keeps the load closer in toward the pins. Just my thoughts. The thumb idea would be a nice cost saver though, and I definitely considered it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 13, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I've thought about it, I even have two sets of forks, so I could have one dedicated to the thumb. For me though, there's a couple reasons. One, I'll use it a lot for brush, and the forks just don't do as good of a job. Two, weight, the grapple I want is under 400#. Forks are already around that, and then the thumb would be another 150# or so. And last, I like how the grapple keeps the load closer in toward the pins. Just my thoughts. The thumb idea would be a nice cost saver though, and I definitely considered it.


Good points. There's no way I want to lift any more than well under what the loader will lift already- it's just asking for trouble. I've pushed it already and felt lucky to get away without bending something when rolling over rough terrain with loads that want to sway the loader. I had the same concern about brush but it is amazing how well the forks do. I'm leaving next to no debris behind. It only takes a hour or so with the grab on to learn ways to roll up brush and pick it up in a way that takes all the small stuff with it. It really surprised me bc I thought that was the compromise I was going to have to make to keep it to one attachment. It's no compromise at all really, surprisingly.


----------



## DSW (Feb 13, 2020)

With any luck ,this summer I'll be dragging wood in with a small garden tractor. 

Horsepower, probably in the single digits, certainly not over 15.

I don't know if would qualify more as an addition or a subtraction.


----------



## morewood (Feb 14, 2020)

I'll always find the little things, but I've ordered a frostbite grapple. I know many people have mentioned a thumb for the forks, but with the uneven terrain I cut on I would like to have the extra control. Even in some slightly off camber situations the logs have slipped off one side or another and that is a pain. I already have a skidding winch and that may be the best accessory in mountainous and rough terrain. The winch isn't expensive compared to many other things. A 3-4 ton winch can be had for less than 3k. Not a number to sneeze at, but for me it has payed for itself with its reach. Having a second set of TRUSTWORTHY hands to help is a close second.

Shea

PS-Any tractor with attachments is a very helpful tool.


----------



## panolo (Feb 14, 2020)

572xp for sure. Maybe a new dump trailer. 

Last year was a big year with a skid loader and skidsteer splitter.


----------



## Holland Dell (Feb 14, 2020)

Be Stihl said:


> Wanting to add something to bring in the wood rounds from up in the mountains. This seems to have a descent size bed, maybe could add a small trailer. We will have to see what Mama Bear thinks, she sue does enjoy the warmth of the wood stove so I have that going for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to check out the Kawasaki Mule. For not much more money, you get a lot more bed space, power and endurance. Add a small trailer and you can haul quite a bit.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 14, 2020)

A trailer is so handy. Mine was $1,100. ten years ago. They are close to twice that now, but still well worth it.
We used to stage it in the garage for the winter with a weeks worth of splits. A bit crowded for that this winter, but handy for all kinds of things.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 14, 2020)

Be Stihl said:


> Wanting to add something to bring in the wood rounds from up in the mountains. This seems to have a descent size bed, maybe could add a small trailer. We will have to see what Mama Bear thinks, she sue does enjoy the warmth of the wood stove so I have that going for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Japanese Mini Trucks are making a dent on the farms in WV. Full time 4X4, closed cab, automatic trans, heat, air, am/fm. Go for 6-7000.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 14, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> A tractor sure makes firewood a lot easier. Especially with a skidding winch, and even more so with 4wd and a loader, though those last bits tend to bring the price up an awful lot. Just a 2wd and a winch can get a lot done though.
> 
> Myself, I'm pretty set on adding a grapple for my Kubota this spring. I've been using pallet forks for the last 6 years, and they do the job for the most part, but a grapple will be super slick for dealing with brush and for selecting and placing logs more carefully instead of having to let them roll or slide off the end of the forks. It'll make loading my trailer much easier.



Well, Everything Attachments was is having 5% off of everything they make until tomorrow night. Not a big discount exactly, but enough to push me over the edge. Ordered a 55" dual lid grapple this evening. 




This is obviously not my tractor, but it is the same model, and this is the grapple I ordered. It weighs just under 400#, which is awesome. These guys have put a lot of time into designing a very ideal grapple for CUTs. Now I just need to order a diverter valve and some hoses.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 14, 2020)

Brush. Now you see it:



Now you don't:


----------



## cantoo (Feb 14, 2020)

I bought this at auction ( 4 lights 30' high)and picked it up yesterday I also bought 2 more light towers that are 120 volts and mounted on smaller wheels that will also plug into it just have to pick them up yet. Also bought another galvanized landscape trailer the same as the one I got awhile ago. And a few other non firewood items just to fill out the load. This setup will allow me to work in the summer when it's colder at night and also split firewood in the fall when it gets dark out early. A few more hours on Sunday and three sets of stairs will be done. One more 30 x30' complete house renovation to go and I'm done with side jobs. I told my wife that we can work 24 hours a day now.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 14, 2020)

Those lights are awesome. Definitely needed in the winter!


----------



## aokpops (Feb 14, 2020)

I need to work on my truck . And pull wood out . Been doing this for almost 40 years . And this post is about doing it right get the most out of it with the least amount of money an effort . Every year try to improve .


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 15, 2020)

Arch is done . But I stumbled on this today at 40% off at tractor supply. Like I said I ran across something I didnt know I needed


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 15, 2020)

My latest acquisition was my truck that I bought back in Nov of last year, but after this very mild winter, and even after giving some wood away - with what I already have split and stacked seasoning + what we have in rounds remaining to be split, we're still about 3 maybe even 4+ year ahead on firewood, so I will not be needing to scrounge for a while.... No new additions...


----------



## sb47 (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm looking to add a gorillaback log lift to cut down on noodling down the bigger rounds just so I can pick them up, by hand. This looks like a back saver and less saw work.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 16, 2020)

I bought this yesterday. A 83' 2820D yanmar. It's a 33hp 4wd tractor. I'm hoping next year to purchase a grapple for the front of it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 16, 2020)

laynes69 said:


> I bought this yesterday. A 83' 2820D yanmar. It's a 33hp 4wd tractor. I'm hoping next year to purchase a grapple for the front of it.View attachment 798516
> View attachment 798517
> View attachment 798518
> View attachment 798519



Congrats. Looks pretty good for being from '83. Is that one of the refurbished yanmars I see people talking about? Does it have the powershift transmission?


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Congrats. Looks pretty good for being from '83. Is that one of the refurbished yanmars I see people talking about? Does it have the powershift transmission?


Yep! It's been refurbished in the states (not a VN tractor). It has the powershift transmission which has 5 gear ranges (including creeper) and the powershift has 3 forward, neutral and reverse. It was a little small for the previous owner here in ohio that bought it out of Alabama, so he traded it in. I ended up getting the tractor for 11500 out the door including a new 6' brush cutter. So far I'm impressed, it got some serious pulling power.


----------



## Lionsfan (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice looking tractor. Usually anything that size in that price range looks like it fell off the top of a mountain.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 16, 2020)

That's what I told my wife. I have the invoice from the previous owner and he paid 17500 after getting it delivered to Ohio.


----------



## babybart (Feb 16, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I'm looking to add a gorillaback log lift to cut down on noodling down the bigger rounds just so I can pick them up, by hand. This looks like a back saver and less saw work.




I have been looking at them as well but at $500+ looking is all I'm doing. After watching @SS396driver build the log arch for his dumper, I think that will be the route I take. I usually try to split off my trailer so if I can get it in, I can get it on the splitter.


----------



## babybart (Feb 16, 2020)

Lionsfan said:


> Nice looking tractor. Usually anything that size in that price range looks like it fell off the top of a mountain.



That made me chuckle this morning, thanks. Very true though.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 16, 2020)

babybart said:


> I have been looking at them as well but at $500+ looking is all I'm doing. After watching @SS396driver build the log arch for his dumper, I think that will be the route I take. I usually try to split off my trailer so if I can get it in, I can get it on the splitter.


I have about $100 in the arch . I buy a lot of steel at Dutchess steel in poughkeepsie. They give me great prices on drops. The entire arch is made from drops .

The only things I bought retail was a swivel and a hook and now the skidder so I have about 200 total in it . Plus my time


----------



## Lionsfan (Feb 16, 2020)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 797426
> Even a small tractor can make a big difference. A little bigger wouldn't hurt but this thing refuses to die or not get the job done.



Is that one a 7200? I had a 6200 gear that I never should have let go of.


----------



## Lionsfan (Feb 16, 2020)

I keep saying nothing, but if the right deal shows up on a 385,390 or 288xp I know what's gonna happen.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 16, 2020)

Did a workout today with the military trailer and loader. I want to get logs up to the house so I can work at my leisure.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 16, 2020)

laynes69 said:


> Did a workout today with the military trailer and loader. I want to get logs up to the house so I can work at my leisure. View attachment 798586



Since you got a good deal on the trailer, see if there's any room in the budget for a skidding winch. The Norse winches from Labonville are very reasonably priced. A skidding winch makes a tractor like that about 3X as useful in the woods, and really makes many operations much safer. I love being able to pull over a tree from 150' away.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 16, 2020)

I've had the military trailer for around 9 or 10 years now. I do have a 3 point cable winch that my uncle always used. It needs re-welded. I am looking forward to using the winch since the tractor had 4 pto speeds. The slower speed (under 540) will be nice.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 16, 2020)

I recently made an extension table for the Supersplit. Been wanting to do this for awhile. I wanted to make it about 4" longer, but I used what material I had laying around.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 16, 2020)

If you cut some holes in the wood extension, could you lose some debris before it gets into the bags/onto the pallets?

Also, where's the UHMWPE deck? Gone back to the bare metal?


----------



## sb47 (Feb 16, 2020)

babybart said:


> I have been looking at them as well but at $500+ looking is all I'm doing. After watching @SS396driver build the log arch for his dumper, I think that will be the route I take. I usually try to split off my trailer so if I can get it in, I can get it on the splitter.




I emailed gorillabac yesterday and left my phone number and said I had some questions about the product.
I got a call from them today on Sunday of all days and we had a long chat, I think I'll be buying one next week. They can also be hooked you to your receiver hitch to load stuff in your truck as well. I love running my saw but having to quarter up rounds that are to heavy is making more work and putting more wear and tear on my saws.
He quoted me $573.38 and $44.12 for the spike kit with free shipping and no tax.
The thing I like besides lifting a big round is it will drag it to the splitter and lift it.

Here is his info: Give him a call, he was a nice guy and answered all my questions.
Fred Kalakay
Lift Rite Log Company LLC,
11619 Eagle Creek Pass
Fort Wayne, IN 46814
Feel free to call me at 260-249-9420 with any questions or visit our website at www.gorillabac.com for more information.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 17, 2020)

The light tower works good even with dirty lens. Still have to get the other 2 lights home but this Kubota diesel purrs nicely and throws some light. Even lights up the owb smoke in the dark. Wife even came outside to tell me I was crazy. I'm thinking of pointing it at my neighbours house. Goes about 30' high. Couple neighbours have said they want to rent it for corn season around the dryer.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 17, 2020)

Tested the log skidding tongs today . Much easier than putting a chain around the log.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 17, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Tested the log skidding tongs today . Much easier than putting a chain around the log. View attachment 798903


Where did you pick up the tongs? I want to get a pair of them, one for each eye of the loader until I can afford a grapple. I used chains but it still was a back breaker and took way too long.


----------



## Richard_ (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 17, 2020)

Y’all are killing me with the FEL picks!!! Gotta get one!!!!


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bought a new trailer and added aluminum sides to it. This is an all purpose trailer, I move wood, mulch, motorcycles, tractor, ATV, bales of straw, you name it. This will be much handier than the smaller one I've pulled for the last 35 years.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 18, 2020)

Jere39 said:


> Bought a new trailer and added aluminum sides to it. This is an all purpose trailer, I move wood, mulch, motorcycles, tractor, ATV, bales of straw, you name it. This will be much handier than the smaller one I've pulled for the last 35 years.
> 
> View attachment 798957




I have found that the smaller 4foot wide trailers work better then the 7 foot wide ones that I found that yes the bigger trailers do carry more pay load. But for around the yard the smaller trailers work best. That mane reason reason are my arms are to short to reach the wood wood splits that are in the middle if the trailer. With the smaller 4 foot trailers I don't have that issue. My little 4x10 footer has 2 axles and 4 10 low profile tires so it sits at the right thigh. I can stack that thing way over the top with fresh split green wood and it handles t just fine for pulling around the yard. I wish it was a dumper though. I removed the springs and welded the axle strait to the frame to keep it lower. I split and throw the splits till it starts to over flow and then go stack. Now it's not DOT approved but it never leaves the yard. It has expended metal floor and sides so it gets good air flow. I spaced the axles apart just enough so I don't need have crank it up to hook it up. Besides my Kabota has a 3 point hitch so I just lower it under the ball, hit lift and I'm on my way.

For what I do that aluminum would be beat to hell in a month..They are light rust proof and always look good though. Light weight trailer means a bigger payload.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 18, 2020)

laynes69 said:


> Where did you pick up the tongs? I want to get a pair of them, one for each eye of the loader until I can afford a grapple. I used chains but it still was a back breaker and took way too long.


On clearance at Tractor supply. My bil went to his local one and asked about the 40% on log equipment. Guy looked at him like he was crazy. Guess they are going to stop selling them in certain stores.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 18, 2020)

Jere39 said:


> Bought a new trailer and added aluminum sides to it. This is an all purpose trailer, I move wood, mulch, motorcycles, tractor, ATV, bales of straw, you name it. This will be much handier than the smaller one I've pulled for the last 35 years.
> 
> View attachment 798957


Nice. We have a single axle aluminum trailer . Great for lighter stuff


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 18, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> Y’all are killing me with the FEL picks!!! Gotta get one!!!!


Yes you do


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 18, 2020)

The big front loader bucket on the Bota has stopped a bunch of finger printing fire wood.






Used to have to hand load the trailer then hand unload it. With the Bota bucket I just dump it.





I have a old New Holland Manure spreader the floor finalluy rotted out of. going to put a new floor in and remove the beaters then can use the PTO to have the apron chain push the wood out.

 Al


----------



## babybart (Feb 18, 2020)

laynes69 said:


> Where did you pick up the tongs? I want to get a pair of them, one for each eye of the loader until I can afford a grapple. I used chains but it still was a back breaker and took way too long.



I have seen them on Northern Tool and Amazon.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 18, 2020)

There was no way I would have paid 85 bucks for them though. I could make them for a lot less , but 50 bucks it was worth the risk on these Chinese tongs


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 18, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Arch is done . But I stumbled on this today at 40% off at tractor supply. Like I said I ran across something I didnt know I neededView attachment 798424





SS396driver said:


> Tested the log skidding tongs today . Much easier than putting a chain around the log. View attachment 798903



I made my own arch too, though I made mine to pull behind my ATV and Tractor. But, sometimes, I just use the manual winch on the arch to bring large (un-liftable by me) rounds and short logs up a hill that is much steeper than it looks in any picture. The tongs make for a very quick connect, and with their ability to open wide, I can grab the rounds by the two ends and get a smoother more stable pull.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 18, 2020)

Jere39 said:


> I made my own arch too, though I made mine to pull behind my ATV and Tractor. But, sometimes, I just use the manual winch on the arch to bring large (un-liftable by me) rounds and short logs up a hill that is much steeper than it looks in any picture. The tongs make for a very quick connect, and with their ability to open wide, I can grab the rounds by the two ends and get a smoother more stable pull.
> 
> View attachment 799042
> 
> ...


Nice setup . I want to make one for my kubota albeit a larger one that will lift the log off the ground so I'm not dragging the logs in the dirt


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Mark. I am only cutting for firewood, so I was only looking to lift the front butt to keep it from plowing my various trails, and to keep it from hanging up on roots and rocks. I do most of my skidding during the winter when there is a frozen snow covering. At least I did when we got snow covering. Most of the time I cut and split in place, and transport the loads of splits with a cart behind my ATV. Keeps me on my low impact plan.

Here is an old thread where I outlined my build: Log Arch Build , but there are plenty enough other builds documented here, and in fact, the concepts are *not *very complicated, so handy folks can just start building and end up with totally usable tools.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 18, 2020)

I have thousands of cords of wood so I have to figure out how to get it delivered the next time it snows. The snow process may take several years before it happens again. A bit of a challenge. Thanks


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 18, 2020)

Jere39 said:


> Thanks Mark. I am only cutting for firewood, so I was only looking to lift the front butt to keep it from plowing my various trails, and to keep it from hanging up on roots and rocks. I do most of my skidding during the winter when there is a frozen snow covering. At least I did when we got snow covering. Most of the time I cut and split in place, and transport the loads of splits with a cart behind my ATV. Keeps me on my low impact plan.
> 
> Here is an old thread where I outlined my build: Log Arch Build , but there are plenty enough other builds documented here, and in fact, the concepts are very complicated, so handy folks can just start building and end up with totally usable tools.


I've been looking at alot videos and in fact I did see your thread when I did a Google search. Very nice work


----------



## svk (Feb 18, 2020)

One thing I need is a few more bars for my go to saws.

Prices sure have gone up on Oregon stuff in the past couple of years. Talking 25 percent jump. And even the off brands are now priced where Oregon was previously.

Sure makes looking at the higher end bars like Sugi and Tsumura more reasonable as their prices have not jumped.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 18, 2020)

Even the forester bars seem high for what they are. I have 1 on the 2065 its saving grace is its pretty light.


----------



## svk (Feb 18, 2020)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Even the forester bars seem high for what they are. I have 1 on the 2065 its saving grace is its pretty light.


I noticed that too.

Basically the best deal for a midsized cheap bar is to buy one of the Archer or similar with a loop of Asian chain for 35 bucks with free shipping.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 18, 2020)

svk said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Basically the best deal for a midzised cheap bar is to buy one of the Archer or similar with a loop of Asian chain for 35 bucks with free shipping.



I have run some Archer chain in the past and can't say anything bad about it. Some may say otherwise but all of mine have lasted till there was nothing left to grind. At the same time I keep an eye out for deals on Oregon chain and buy in bulk when I find a deal....old habits.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 18, 2020)

I got this in November if that counts. Have a few things to do to it before it goes into service. Nothing major the usual leaky fuel cap, clean n adjust the carb. I am excited to have a 28" bar to try. See if I like 28" before investing in a lightweight.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 18, 2020)

MechanicMatt said:


> Y’all are killing me with the FEL picks!!! Gotta get one!!!!






About 40% of a cord on each end. When we bought this tractor, which replaced a pair of 8Ns that my dad truck-farmed with since the 70s, my dad asked "do you really NEED the loader?". I can't imagine going back to life without one!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 18, 2020)

Picked up a new to me Dodge 5500 that I'll make into a dump truck. Upgrades to the kiln, few upgrades to the one processor and the older one is being replaced this summer.
Plan to sell a few of the older dump trucks.

Would like to put in a concrete slab and roof over the processor, but likely won't happen this year.
Same with a wood bundle vending machine. Need to get a few irons out of the fire before putting more in.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 19, 2020)

This looks like it could be handy.

https://www.amazon.com/Jaw-Boss-JB0...ocphy=1018278&hvtargid=pla-523081007709&psc=1


----------



## olyman (Feb 19, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> The big front loader bucket on the Bota has stopped a bunch of finger printing fire wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought...you may,,or may not have luck with the chain pulling it out..the weight of the wood,,may be far more than manure ever weighed...and im sure the chain is wore,,it may snap as soon as it tightens up...when you kick the chain in gear,,it will tighten,,and either move it,,or break...if manure is heavy,,it only drags along what the angle on the chain will grab...with the wood,,your trying to move the whole damn load..your call...


----------



## chucker (Feb 19, 2020)

sixonetonoffun said:


> I got this in November if that counts. Have a few things to do to it before it goes into service. Nothing major the usual leaky fuel cap, clean n adjust the carb. I am excited to have a 28" bar to try. See if I like 28" before investing in a lightweight.View attachment 799236


you will be wondering what you "wood" have gotten done with it "wood" you have had it earlier in your "wood" cutting life! never having to step over or around another tree that will never be to big to cut through again from one side is a good feeling!! lol


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 19, 2020)

sirbuildalot said:


> This looks like it could be handy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jaw-Boss-JB0...ocphy=1018278&hvtargid=pla-523081007709&psc=1



I see a new build in my future. Looks very simple


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm adding a new Eastonmade 9-16 as soon as it gets built -


----------



## cantoo (Feb 21, 2020)

Got my lights home today. And a few other things of course. Electric concrete saw, diesel heater, another landscape trailer and the two lights. They will plug into the generator light tower.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 21, 2020)

Wife went to pick up a mattress she bought in Town so I put one of the lights out front shining down the highway. I sent her a text saying that I left the garage light on so she could find our house. She was not impressed when she came up the road. Just now she was in the basement so I put one of the lights in the garage shining in the kitchen door. Now she's calling me names. Sure was bright. Guess I'll go to a restaurant for breakfast in the morning. I'm going to have fun with these lights.


----------



## morewood (Feb 21, 2020)

laynes69 said:


> Did a workout today with the military trailer and loader. I want to get logs up to the house so I can work at my leisure. View attachment 798586




I've got more of those trailers than I need. The only issue with them is their weight in the hills with a tractor pulling it. Any time I've got one I try to get a second one to sell.....then I end up not selling it. I think I have eight on the property. Two of them even have surge brakes, a3 versions. Another one has a sheet metal top built over it, it'll end up holding all the wood cutting stuff. 


Almost all oak with some locust, not even on its overload springs.

Shea


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 21, 2020)

morewood said:


> I've got more of those trailers than I need. The only issue with them is their weight in the hills with a tractor pulling it. Any time I've got one I try to get a second one to sell.....then I end up not selling it. I think I have eight on the property. Two of them even have surge brakes, a3 versions. Another one has a sheet metal top built over it, it'll end up holding all the wood cutting stuff. View attachment 800109
> 
> 
> Almost all oak with some locust, not even on its overload springs.
> ...


Nice! Mine has been too big at times, but I can't overload the thing. Mine does have the sides and the top pieces, but I got tired of trying to chuck wood over the sides. For hauling, you can't beat them.


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 22, 2020)

After over 30 years of cutting firewood here behind my house, I have an over abundance of brush piles from tops, limbs, and anything too soft, or pine that I will not process. Now that there are a few folks using my trails, I've gotten complaints about the unsightly piles (isn't marriage grand). So, I picked up a DR Chipper for home-owner service off CL. It is fitted with a road towing kit. May give it an inaugural run this afternoon.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 22, 2020)

I did the same, bought one off CraigsList, cleared an area (about an acre) of mostly poplar, a couple dead pines, and some sassafras, and two oaks. When I dropped the first couple poplars I started dragging and stacking brush. That clearly was not going to work. Renting a chipper meant dropping everything and having it stacked and ready to chip. That wasn't going to work either. Took a while, drop a couple trees, clean it up. Do a little more.
Mine was too old for the discharge chute offered for the newer ones. 18hp horizontally opposed. I ordered a knife kit from DR and some extra belts to have on hand. Expensive but they ship right out. I put them on, but it had been well maintained and probably didn't need them. Sold it when done.
Take a pair of lopers for limbing larger radial that don't fold back enough to get in the chute. It's still work but it works. No brush piles.


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 22, 2020)

@Sandhill Crane Your chipper looks very similar, including the lack of the chute deflector. I haven't pulled the access panels yet to look at the knife, but I should probably just order one so I can replace it and sharpen the one I pulled for next time. You're also pulling yours around like I do. 




Now, all I need is that tracked Kobelco and I'd have myself a field day


----------



## kevin j (Feb 22, 2020)

tla100 said:


> Nothing for me...haven't split wood for about 10 months. Did score about 6-8 Ash trees under power line in a little po-dunk town that have been topped and all branches removed already. Just need to drop the 10-12' tall main trunks, leave stumps, and can park and load right next to them on road. Not huge trees, but easy pickins.
> 
> Well now that I think about it, I do have my Grandpa's old tanden axle trailer converted from manure spreader, years ago that needs new floor. Have the boards already....it been sitting out behind machine shed for 4 years. I am sure will need some welding, lights, tires, and wheel bearings/seals. Maybe that's why it been sitting.....




does it still have the apron? I have long thought of removing the beaters, adding either gas engine or electric 12vdc drive and having an unloading trailer. my thought was mount the splitter on front corner, but won’t ever get to either idea.


----------



## EastoutWest (Feb 22, 2020)

Mine's not as glamorous as new equipment but my plan for 2020 is to just improve my firewood stockpiling situation. 

Every year I find myself chasing the weather to collect, split and stack. I'm very fortunate to have ~40 acres of forest for nearly limitless dead wood but I usually wait too long to start stockpiling and end up having to take the driest/best (usually locust) from the woods during the winter. So my stacks aren't very mixed up and I often have to re-stack a few times through the winter to get to the driest wood to burn. 

So I'm going to fabricate several simple stack-ends for a better stacking situation and gather/split wood as I maintain the forest roads through Spring, Summer and Fall. I figure for the stack-ends, I'll just use some 3/4" square tubing (or scrap 1" angle iron) to make an "L" and reinforce the corners with triangular steel plate gussets. Also, maybe this site can offer some stacking hints for accessibility to the most-seasoned wood. I'll check the forums. 

I guess there is one piece of equipment I aim to get; a winch for my Kawasaki mule to winch logs up and down slopes. a 2500 lb winch should do, right?


----------



## svk (Feb 22, 2020)

Put two more saws into the arsenal today. Muffler modded 340 and a 142. The 142 engine is recently rebuilt and runs great but the muffler needs to be replaced.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2020)

I may have over extended myself, but they say you put your money where you make it.
Big overhead is my main concern though.
Stay small, keep it all!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 23, 2020)

Jere39 said:


> After over 30 years of cutting firewood here behind my house, I have an over abundance of brush piles from tops, limbs, and anything too soft, or pine that I will not process. Now that there are a few folks using my trails, I've gotten complaints about the unsightly piles (isn't marriage grand). So, I picked up a DR Chipper for home-owner service off CL. It is fitted with a road towing kit. May give it an inaugural run this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 800221


Here’s how to please the women.
Forget the chipping, make beaver dam size piles of all remnant useless vegetated matter and tell the wife you’re creating prime habitat for wild turkeys.
This ploy will free up more valuable time to do the things you want to do instead of humping brush.
Also in order to sweeten the pie, tell her you’ve become a birder and can charge for tours into your multiple purpose little microcosm.
Your now a caring husband of the forest as opposed to an insensitive timber terrorist.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 23, 2020)

Typo Logger: When we started in 1982 with an old Vogalzang box stove I hauled wood on a much smaller kids sled. I could get two rounds in it, but the trail needed to be pretty flat side to side, or it would roll over. Did that for many many years, for personal use, and actually enjoyed it in the winters. I did lots of light loads compared to your photo, usually within -200'-300' of the road.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 23, 2020)

kevin j said:


> does it still have the apron? I have long thought of removing the beaters, adding either gas engine or electric 12vdc drive and having an unloading trailer. my thought was mount the splitter on front corner, but won’t ever get to either idea.



Oh no, long been removed. It sits nice and low now....maybe 16" off ground


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 23, 2020)

Added this


----------



## jrider (Feb 23, 2020)

I would love to add an assault of cheap immigrant labor


----------



## T. Mainus (Feb 23, 2020)

jrider said:


> I would love to add an assault of cheap immigrant labor



Same here. My new guy just put in his 2 weeks notice on Thursday. The search starts all over again.


----------



## chucker (Feb 23, 2020)

Duce said:


> Added this View attachment 800728
> View attachment 800729


and you wont regret it on any day with a fast an light saw! keep it sharp and work it hard....


----------



## milkie62 (Feb 24, 2020)

I just added a Husky 55 Rancher in premo condition. Also adding a Wallenstein 3 pt winch, just put a 372 Husky on layaway since they aren't being made anymore. My ported 372 is awesome. A woodshed to get away from using tarps.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 24, 2020)

milkie62 said:


> I just added a Husky 55 Rancher in premo condition. Also adding a Wallenstein 3 pt winch, just put a 372 Husky on layaway since they aren't being made anymore. My ported 372 is awesome. A woodshed to get away from using tarps.




You're gonna love that winch. If my Farmi got stolen today, I'd order a new one tomorrow.


----------



## milkie62 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> You're gonna love that winch. If my Farmi got stolen today, I'd order a new one tomorrow.



Which farmi do you have ?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 24, 2020)

milkie62 said:


> Which farmi do you have ?



I have a 351 with legs instead of a blade. It was the only one I found in over a year of checking Craigslist pretty frequently. At first I thought it might be a little small behind my Kubota, which is an mx4700. Frankly though, that winch will pull that tractor all over the place if you're not paying attention. I also thought that I'd miss the blade, and while I haven't used one with it, I don't mind the legs at all. I sometimes change the height for a different tractor, and it's nice that it's adjustable. Mine was a great bargain, and while it wasn't what I would have bought if I was buying new, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Be Stihl (Feb 26, 2020)

cantoo said:


> The light tower works good even with dirty lens. Still have to get the other 2 lights home but this Kubota diesel purrs nicely and throws some light. Even lights up the owb smoke in the dark. Wife even came outside to tell me I was crazy. I'm thinking of pointing it at my neighbours house. Goes about 30' high. Couple neighbours have said they want to rent it for corn season around the dryer.



No doubt that has a nice genset attached to that Kubota. If the lights aren’t needed it could be rewired for service voltage probably. How many Watts??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo (Feb 28, 2020)

Be Stihl, says it's a 6.0 kilowatt with a 3 cylinder Kubota gasser on it, only 9 hp though. Burns 1/2 gal of fuel per hour. It should work fine for what I want and can run a conveyor too. I'm also looking for a 20 or 25 KV stand alone too for other projects.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 3, 2020)

Got it installed last night. Gonna be a big help in the firewood and brush cleanup department.


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2020)

Very nice Ryan


----------



## jrider (Mar 4, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Got it installed last night. Gonna be a big help in the firewood and brush cleanup department.
> 
> View attachment 803214
> View attachment 803215
> View attachment 803216


Looks way easier for picking up logs when compared to forks, but can you cut all the way through a log when you are working near the head of that attachment? Just curious. I've wished 100's of times I had a grapple instead of forks when logs are short or end up falling off a side because the forks aren't centered on the log.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 4, 2020)

jrider said:


> Looks way easier for picking up logs when compared to forks, but can you cut all the way through a log when you are working near the head of that attachment? Just curious. I've wished 100's of times I had a grapple instead of forks when logs are short or end up falling off a side because the forks aren't centered on the log.



I haven't found myself cutting logs that are on the loader in a long time. I understand why people do it (to avoid bending over) but I generally load a layer of logs onto my deckover trailer then park the tractor and buck the load. Some of them I buck while standing next to the trailer and some while I'm on the trailer. I either bend over or kneel while on the trailer. Next I park my tractor-mounted splitter right next to the trailer so I can load rounds without lifting them. It's a great system for me, but I usually work alone. 

If I had another person who I trusted with a saw, I might hold the logs over the trailer at a height that allows that person to buck without bending over, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there. I know Sawyer Rob does it that way, and it looks pretty good.


----------



## cantoo (Mar 4, 2020)

jrider said:


> Looks way easier for picking up logs when compared to forks, but can you cut all the way through a log when you are working near the head of that attachment? Just curious. I've wished 100's of times I had a grapple instead of forks when logs are short or end up falling off a side because the forks aren't centered on the log.



Not sure if you've seen my pictures before but post #60 from me shows my fork setup for cutting 16" long rounds. The 3 forks work really well so I seldom use the grapple arm on it. I've had a grapple like Ryan's Milling has and I sold it. It worked good but took too much lifting capacity from my L35. 
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...or-recommendations.338015/page-3#post-7125080


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 5, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> If I had another person who I trusted with a saw, I might hold the logs over the trailer at a height that allows that person to buck without bending over,



Not a fan of that for safety reasons. 
Dropping rounds on rounds, or feet, on an elevated platform, not to mention the getting up/down numerous times. 
I have stood on my log deck and bucked large rounds, then got down and noodled them to lift onto splitter. 
Working on the ground is awkward too, but by far much safer. I now buck large stuff on the ground, flop it on a pallet, and place it on the log deck to noodle for the splitter.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 5, 2020)

As far as 2020 additions go, my plan is cut and split, and not acquire anything more.
I have a long wish list, but have concluded the next step is a processor a year from now.
It is a big step, in the 40-55k range new, or maybe a used unit.
The rub is being able to make payments on a processor and, because I buy logs, have cash flow to feed it.
This years goal is to buy logs and cut/split, and buy more logs, putting as much as I can on the ground for next year.
And because I had some set backs last spring and fall, I'm starting early, and also canceling a CA rv trip.
For now I'm piling on the ground. Later I'll bundle it on pallets to season.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 5, 2020)

I have points?
Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

I joined ten years ago? Holy crap...


----------



## sb47 (Mar 6, 2020)

I mailed off the check for the gorillabac log lift today. It should arrive by the end of next week.I have plenty of big rounds to test it out on. I'll post after I use it a bit and report if it works and is worth the money. I ordered the lift kit #3803 with the extra long spike kit and the truck receiver hitch kit for loading heavy rounds in the truck bed. Hopefully it works and will save my back from lifting heavy rounds and having to noodle down big rounds with the saw.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 7, 2020)

Made this but the wife said it's to nice to use for firewood. So it will end up sitting next to the cutting board that's to nice to use. I cant win


----------



## sb47 (Mar 8, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Made this but the wife said it's to nice to use for firewood. So it will end up sitting next to the cutting board that's to nice to use. I cant winView attachment 804585
> View attachment 804586



What's the point of having something if you can't use it? I don't have anything thats to nice to use.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 8, 2020)

I'll end up using it.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 8, 2020)

RE: *What additions are you making to your 2020 firewooding arsenal?*

Someone to do some of the monotonous grunt work splitting and stacking while I get out in the woods to cut and haul


----------



## treebilly (Mar 8, 2020)

Finally got my buddy over to weld a mini-skid plate to the TM. Although I have a full-size skid loader, it can become a PITA to maneuver around my splitting area. It likes to dig holes as well. The mini runs it a bit slower but is a lot more maneuverable with better visibility. 
The next item on my list is some desire to stack wood! I enjoy every other aspect of firewood but the stacking. Just to dang monotonous


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 8, 2020)

Pinned the head today 1/4 inch brass . Guess I hardened the steel pretty good broke two bits when I hit the tang . Roughed out the handle think I'm going to paracord it after I seal it


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 9, 2020)

Another addition I didn't know I needed. Works great for getting brush out of the way


----------



## firemanmarc (Mar 9, 2020)

I recently purchased a Stens(Tecomec) super jolly chain grinder. I don’t know if that counts towards the arsenal. But it sure is nice


----------



## rilo_1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Built an ATV Skidder/Arch that works great. Will make it much easier to get logs out of the hard to get places.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 10, 2020)

Ordered three sets of idler wheels. Long over due on those.
Also asked about the pump, as a year ago I got a two stage pump as a replacement from Surplus Center, because they, Built-Rite, did not have one available. I always questioned pairing a two stage pump with a hydraulic motor.
I believe I was speaking with the owner today. 
It is not a two stage pump, so I added a new pump to the order.
A bit of maintenance, and asking questions, goes a long ways.

The last photo shows the hand crank, since replaced with a hydraulic cylinder mounted on the axle beam.
That has restricted the overall height to about 10', but has been most helpful. However, over a period of weeks it does bleed down. I should add a means of pinning it in a stationary position. I've also meant to make the lower guards removable, for better access of the lower drum, to clear chips, bark or snow, which can throws belt tracking off. Presently, reversing the belt direction works 95% of the time, snow being the exception as it gets compressed to ice and bonds to the lower drum.
I bought this used, two years old, Feb. 26, 2010 for 5k. It has been a good conveyor.


----------



## sundance (Mar 10, 2020)

rilo_1970 said:


> Built an ATV Skidder/Arch that works great. Will make it much easier to get logs out of the hard to get places.


Any details you can share? I'm thinking about building one myself.


----------



## rilo_1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

sundance said:


> Any details you can share? I'm thinking about building one myself.


I used 2" square tubing for the frame, spindles/axles and wheels from an old snowmobile trailer axle, and a set of logging tongs, and a boat roller for the winch strap, all of which I had laying around. Only things I bought were the hand winch, 1 7/8" ball coupler, can of primer and paint. The tongs aren't absolutely necessary, but it makes the job quicker/easier compared to running the winch strap or cable under the log. Also helps to have a cant hook handy when loading and unloading the logs. In total, I've got less than $60 with all materials and I've hauled out logs up to 26" in diameter and 10' long, and this thing does a great job. With a log up to 9-10' in length, the entire log can be lifted off the ground with the winch and then I also secure to the front with a ratchet strap (since the total length of the arch is 5'). After trying it out, I added a couple pieces of short angle iron to the front to help secure the log when I ratchet it down, as well as a simple jack to keep the ball coupler off the ground when not in use. For design, I google "ATV skidder" and "ATV log arch" and found several different designs which I used for ideas. Happy to answer any questions if I can help - good luck!


----------



## peak-industry (Mar 13, 2020)

Kawasaki, cool !


----------



## Saiso (Mar 13, 2020)

We are hoping to build/buy our home so it would be difficult to convince my wife that I "need" a new saw. That being said, I just spent 230$ or so on small items such as a logger's tape, chainsaw multi tool, 2 in 1 sharpener, another pulp hook, etc. I'll also be looking into getting a cant hook and perhaps a new pair of chaps/pants.

On top of that, we have an area that we cleared last fall that is quite big so I finally have a proper "yard" to bring all my firewood and logs out to properly split and dry.


Baby steps!


----------



## cornfused (Mar 13, 2020)

Added these two back savers & a son in law!!


----------



## sundance (Mar 13, 2020)

cornfused said:


> Added these two back savers & a son in law!!View attachment 806344


Back savers could be a good investment.Can't afford a son in law.


----------



## cornfused (Mar 14, 2020)

He's a good guy and young & strong. Best part is he makes good money as an engineer


----------



## Logger nate (Mar 17, 2020)

love this new back saver addition.


----------



## Saiso (Mar 18, 2020)

Went to the shop two days ago and got a couple new items to add to my previous purchase last week.
A new pair of Stihl chainsaw boots, chainsaw pants and suspenders. 
On top of that, my logger’s tape came in the mail yesterday.

That should be all for now until I find a cant hook sometime this summer


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2020)

I picked up a Husky 154 the other day. It’s not yet in my possession but appears to be in great shape except for missing covers. No idea yet on internal condition though.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Mar 18, 2020)

Broke down and ordered an Oregon 620 AX gave up on finding a good used grinder.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 18, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I'm looking to add a gorillaback log lift to cut down on noodling down the bigger rounds just so I can pick them up, by hand. This looks like a back saver and less saw work.




I’m curious why you don’t split with the cylinder vertical. You don’t have to lift them that way.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> see if there's any room in the budget for a skidding winch. The Norse winches from Labonville are very reasonably priced.



A 3 point winch for farm tractors?


----------



## sb47 (Mar 18, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I’m curious why you don’t split with the cylinder vertical. You don’t have to lift them that way.
> 
> View attachment 808204


For one it's harder to roll and wrestle a big round and get it positioned properly to get it to split properly. Secondly it tends to push the round away from the splitter so you don't get a full reach of the wedge.
The gorillabac came in today and I have only split about a dozen rounds but man it's easy as pie. The lifting spike screws in very easy and it drags the round up to 50 feet up to the splitter then lifts it and it swings around and set the round on the splitter. It also holds the round as you split so your not wrestling a big heavy half round after you bust it into. I split it in half and swing one half out of the way and work one half at a time. Even though I just got it today and have only split a few rounds, I can already tell it's gonna save a lot of work and no more back strain. I'll update and maybe even do a video in a few days. But it does work very well so far.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 18, 2020)

sb47 said:


> For one it's harder to roll and wrestle a big round and get it positioned properly to get it to split properly. Secondly it tends to push the round away from the splitter so you don't get a full reach of the wedge.
> The gorillabac came in today and I have only split about a dozen rounds but man it's easy as pie. The lifting spike screws in very easy and it drags the round up to 50 feet up to the splitter then lifts it and it swings around and set the round on the splitter. It also holds the round as you split so your not wrestling a big heavy half round after you bust it into. I split it in half and swing one half out of the way and work one half at a time. Even though I just got it today and have only split a few rounds, I can already tell it's gonna save a lot of work and no more back strain. I'll update and maybe even do a video in a few days. But it does work very well so far.




The only thing I noticed that I would change is how close the upright bar is to the foot of the splitter. I would prefer it was about 6'' farther away from the foot of the splitter. It does seem to kinda get in the way after you split off a piece and go to throw it in a pile or in a trailer. I went back out just befor dark and split another dozen rounds and it really works very well. I may mod it just a bit to move the unit about 6'' away from the foot of the splitter to get the upright bar a little farther away giving a little more working clearance. But as for lifting heavy rounds, it really works very well.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 18, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> A 3 point winch for farm tractors?



Correct. PTO powered, continuous duty cycle, very robust and also fast. Once you have one, you'll wonder how you ever got by without one. Not my pic, but this is what they look like. Lots of brands available.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 19, 2020)

sb47 said:


> For one it's harder to roll and wrestle a big round and get it positioned properly to get it to split properly. Secondly it tends to push the round away from the splitter so you don't get a full reach of the wedge.



Both of these are insignificant compared to getting a heavy round up onto a horizontal machine, and dealing with the pieces after it’s split.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yesterday I used mt kabota tractor battery to run the lift and it didn;t take long for it to run the battery down till the winch wouldn't even work and thetractor wouldn't start. I went to Walmart this morning and bought a 100 amp deep cycle marine battery and ran the lift all day and it ran all day without draining the battery. I put it on the battery charger this afternoon and it only drained it down about a quarter of the way. It will run an a small battery but it drains it down fairly quickly and being a regular battery it will ruin it if you drain it down all the way to many times. So I opted for a deep cycle battery that is designed to be run down and recharged without doing any damage to the battery. I like the lift and was able to move it out away from the splitter foot plate to give me more working room. I lifted 30'' rounds of green oak with no problems at all and the way the spike wheel screws into the round I can split the round in half and swing one half out of the way leaving it hanging on the lift and work just a half round at a time, then swing the other half back on the splitter deck and split the other half without having to re lift it.
I got more work done with less effort and less back strain without having to noodle the rounds down saving me time and saw work.
I'm starting to really like the gorillabac log lift. It's easy to set up and use in just a few min.
The winch is rated at 2,000 lbs but the lift is only rated for 250 lbs but some of the rounds were heavier then the 250 lb rating and it lifted them just fine.
I don't know if the new battery was fully charged or not I didn't check it before I started using it. I have it onthe charger now and I'm going to top it off and see how long it last with a full charge. But the lift is working out great.
I'll try to post pick and maybe a video soon.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Correct. PTO powered, continuous duty cycle, very robust and also fast. Once you have one, you'll wonder how you ever got by without one. Not my pic, but this is what they look like. Lots of brands available. View attachment 808281



I don’t have a regular tractor, this would be appropriate on my loader. They “can” be set up on a wheel loader. They’re quite expensive.



I recently got this, I’ll use it with a length of cable I have. It’s not as convenient as a winch, but it’ll work if I have the room to drive. The picture shows it next to one for a pickup.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

Here is a video of the lift unit in use and as you can see it can drag the round up to the splitter. But I just roll it up to it instead of dragging it. Also watch how once you split a big round in half you can swing the one half out of the way and just work one half at a time while the other half hangs off to the side. I would have made the unit sit just a bit farther out from the end of the splitter. But I'm sure I can mod it to sit a little farther out. The size of the rounds in this video I would have to at least noodle them in half or quarter them up in order to lift them by hand. No way are you gonna dead lift a round that size and weight up there by yourself. And because the round is hanging, You can let a lot of the weight hang on the lift as you work the round. Thats saves a lot of saw work and creating piles of saw dust. Not all my rounds are that big, but it will save work on the ones that are.I got twice the work done today and was less tired in the same amount of time. I think this was a good move and improvement and will speed up production, and most of all save my back. I lifted and split quite a few rounds the same size as the ones in this video and they were fresh cut green water oak rounds. I'm sure they were every bit of 250 lb or more and it lifted them just fine.
I was thinking of building something very similar for quite some time, then I ran across this unit and it's almost exactly what I was thinking of building.
It wasn't cheap for the amount of material it's made from but it's invaluable in the work it saves. I got the lift with an extra spike kit and the extra recover hitch attachment for $690.00, then I spent another 100 bucks on a good marine deep cycle battery. Total cost about $790 bucks.
I would like to have seen them mount a battery holder to keep the battery off the ground, but I just set it on a stump and it works just fine.
Now comes the test to see how long it last.

If your interested in one contact: 
Fred Kalakay at Lift Rite Log Company LLC
11619 Eagle Creek Pass
Fort Wayne IN 46814
260-249-9420


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

sb47 said:


> green water oak rounds.



I had a neighbor that called a certain type of oak “water oak”. He said I was wasting my time with it because it was mostly water, and wasn’t very dense. He didn’t know what species it was, do you know?


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had a neighbor that called a certain type of oak “water oak”. He said I was wasting my time with it because it was mostly water, and wasn’t very dense. He didn’t know what species it was, do you know?



Water oaks and white oaks are in the red oak family and makes very good firewood and bbq smoking wood. I think water oaks, red oaks , nutalls, shumars, northern red oak, and spanish oak. I think post oak and pin oak are also in the red oak family.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

I cut a couple black oak trees that were 5 feet in diameter, it took four 18” long rounds to make one cord. That means each round was between 1,112 lbs and 1,431 lbs, according to weight charts I’ve seen. Yeah it’s a rare exception to work on something that big. Once we pushed the round over for the vertical splitter, we weren’t moving it again until it was split into quarters.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

What powers the Gorillabac? Does it have its own battery?


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> What powers the Gorillabac? Does it have its own battery?



According to Fred any small 20 amp garden tractor battery will pull and lift up to 50 rounds. And you have to buy the battery separately, I drained my little 20 amp tractor battery after about 30 pulls and lifts. So I opted to upgraded to a 100 amp deep cycle marine battery, so I can get more lifts and run the battery all the way down without damaging the battery. I lifted rounds all day with the marine battery and it was only 1/4 of the way down. But I bought the battery this morning and I didn't check to see if it was fully charged. I have it on the charger and topping it off tonight and I'll see how long it last with a bigger battery then the one that say will work. The 20 amp tractor battery did work fine, it just didn't last as long as they say it should have, but to be fair, it is an old battery.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

sb47 said:


> According to Fred any small 20 amp garden tractor battery will pull and lift up to 50 rounds. And you have to buy the battery separately, I drained my little 20 amp tractor battery after about 30 pulls and lifts. So I opted to upgraded to a 100 amp deep cycle marine battery, so I can get more lifts and run the battery all the way down without damaging the battery. I lifted rounds all day with the marine battery and it was only 1/4 of the way down. But I bought the battery this morning and I didn't check to see if it was fully charged. I have it on the charger and topping it off tonight and I'll see how long it last with a bigger battery then the one that say will work. The 20 amp tractor battery did work fine, it just didn't last as long as they say it should have, but to be fair, it is an old battery.



Doh! That’s right, I read that.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I cut a couple black oak trees that were 5 feet in diameter, it took four 18” long rounds to make one cord. That means each round was between 1,112 lbs and 1,431 lbs, according to weight charts I’ve seen. Yeah it’s a rare exception to work on something that big. Once we pushed the round over for the vertical splitter, we weren’t moving it again until it was split into quarters.



Oak trees down here can get quite large. I've had trunks that are 6 feet in divestiture and even bigger. 48'' trunks are very common around here..


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

People are usually taken aback that we turn stuff that big into firewood.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

I bought the big 100 amp deep cycle battery so I could work all day without running out of juice and having to stop and recharge.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> People are usually take aback that we turn stuff that big into firewood.




I know a guy not far that runs a small mill and when I get some really nice logs I call him and he sometimes buys them from me. If not they get turned into firewood.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

I processed over 100 cord last year, this year I hope to do better then that. I think with this lift unit, it will help me achieve that goal.
I split and stacked over 2 cord today and I had to stop and go to the dentist to get a crown fitted so that took a few ours out of my day, plus I had to go by Walmart and buy the battery so I didn't get a full day in. Plus I sold a cord and a half and had to stop and load that so I didn't get a full day of slpitting in.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

Saiso said:


> Went to the shop two days ago and got a couple new items to add to my previous purchase last week.
> A new pair of Stihl chainsaw boots, chainsaw pants and suspenders.
> On top of that, my logger’s tape came in the mail yesterday.
> 
> That should be all for now until I find a cant hook sometime this summer



I need a good can hook, I broke my old wooden handled one a few years back, I could use a good pry bar as well.. I've been just using the tractor and chain to drag the big logs out of the pile so I can cut to length. Sometimes you have to get creative and use what you have.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I had a neighbor that called a certain type of oak “water oak”. He said I was wasting my time with it because it was mostly water, and wasn’t very dense. He didn’t know what species it was, do you know?



Water oak is very dense wit a tight grain. very heavy when green and still pretty heave dry. It splits very well dry and even green, nice strait grained till you get to forks and then the grain goes in all directions. Even forked water oak splits fairly easy, but you gotta know how to work with the grain tomake it easier.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I cut a couple black oak trees that were 5 feet in diameter, it took four 18” long rounds to make one cord. That means each round was between 1,112 lbs and 1,431 lbs, according to weight charts I’ve seen. Yeah it’s a rare exception to work on something that big. Once we pushed the round over for the vertical splitter, we weren’t moving it again until it was split into quarters.



Yep them big oak logs can fool you as to how heavy they can be.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

Green log weights per foot. chart


https://www.tcia.org/TCIAPdfs/membership/green-log-weight-chart-20120521_0.pdf


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

I didn’t know California black oak was listed separately, it’s a little heavier. 24 lbs per foot at 32” diameter.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

The gorillabac seems to be made very heavy duty with heavy gauge steel.
My countyline 40 ton splitter is a pretty big unit with a very good tong stand that is about 2 feet wide, and with the stabilizer jack on the lift the splitter is extremely steady and plenty heavy enough to handle big heavy rounds. It's not a light weight flimsy unit, It's got some weight behind it and is rock steady when handling the big heavy rounds.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I didn’t know California black oak was listed separately, it’s a little heavier. 24 lbs per foot at 32” diameter.



I do a lot of post oak and live oak and a 32'' live oak round per foot is 452 lb per foot to 356 for post oak per foot.
I was lifting 30'' water oak rounds about 20'' long so I'm guessing the were close to 600lbs and the lift handled them just fine even though the lift is only rated at 250 lb lift capacity. I think to use a conservative weight limit for liability reasons. When there dry, there about half that weight.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

It’s common to rate with a safety factor. You don’t want the rating to be right at the failure point.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s common to rate with a safety factor. You don’t want the rating to be right at the failure point.



Yes I believe you are correct.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

I'll try to get some photos tomorrow and maybe a video or two. As long as you don't mind looking at my ugly mug. 
I just checked the charger and the battery is 100% fully charged. I'm gonna try to keep count of how many lifts I get before the battery peters out on a single charge. I'm gonna run it till it goes completely dead. I will measure each round both in length and diameter. And keep track of the time. I will do a real life test of the unit and battery set up.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

No, I don’t mind.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> No, I don’t mind.



That reminds me I need to charge my camera battery so can get as much footage as I can.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

Well crap, it's been raining all morning and I can't get out and play with my new log life.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Mar 20, 2020)

Couldn't help myself pawn shop find 2018 model is that revision II? Sure is sweet. Fired up on the 3rd pull. Didn't think I'd ever buy a saw with an 18" bar but here it is.


----------



## nathan4104 (Mar 20, 2020)

i added a MSA140c. With the AK30 battery, supposed to last ~30 min run time. 
this saw will stay on my firewood processor to nip limbs and knots and saw the odd Y that comes in a load.
i cleared an old walking trail out with it for some time just nipping brush and some small deadfall that's above the snow and it worked great for that, it's nice and light and quiet.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 20, 2020)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Didn't think I'd ever buy a saw with an 18" bar but here it is.
> View attachment 808842



I got an 18” last year from my uncle, a fairly unused Stihl Ms250. He’s getting up in age, moved into the city and got rid of his firewood equipment. I wasn’t looking for one, but he offered it to me about half price.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Mar 20, 2020)

Balance feels good on this. I had an 025 16" I really liked. I might get a 16" just cause I have a few chains left here.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 20, 2020)

Made a short video today working a 30 green water round about 20'' long.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 21, 2020)

It does what it’s supposed to do, but I wouldn’t go that route. Unless I had to stand for medical reasons, and couldn’t sit. This way you’re fighting/overcoming gravity for no good reason. Maybe I’ve done it vertical for so long that this seems weird to me.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 21, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> It does what it’s supposed to do, but I wouldn’t go that route. Unless I had to stand for medical reasons, and couldn’t sit. This way you’re fighting/overcoming gravity for no good reason. Maybe I’ve done it vertical for so long that this seems weird to me.


For me sitting down or staying bent over kills my back much faster then standing up. Sitting down and splitting vertical limits movement and makes it much harder to pick up rounds or maneuvering then into place for splitting.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 21, 2020)

cornfused said:


> Added these two back savers & a son in law!!View attachment 806344


I added a 20HP diesel 4X4 FEL because I added a SIL too. He's a Professor of Physical Therapy at the UMD School of Medicine. Haven't put him on any of my play toys yet. I just hope he makes enough money to keep me occupied when I get old.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 21, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> Both of these are insignificant compared to getting a heavy round up onto a horizontal machine, and dealing with the pieces after it’s split.


This is what I use, but it only works on a good smooth surface. It will lay flat to roll rounds on, lifts to the level of the splitter beam. I can take a thin slice off on my side and push the big piece back on the tray. Never have to pick a piece up off the ground.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 21, 2020)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Couldn't help myself pawn shop find 2018 model is that revision II? Sure is sweet. Fired up on the 3rd pull. Didn't think I'd ever buy a saw with an 18" bar but here it is.View attachment 808842


Did you mean that BIG, or that little?


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's the loader I got to keep from breaking any of the kids. I may need them later.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 21, 2020)

sb47 said:


> Sitting down and splitting vertical limits movement and makes it much harder to pick up rounds or maneuvering then into place for splitting.



I get logs lined up next to me ready to go, where I can grab them.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Mar 21, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Did you mean that BIG, or that little?


That in between. Try to stay 16" or 20" never saw a need for 18" but after running it a little the reach and balance seems alright. I have smaller saws I can brush tops with so I guess there's no reason to change to 16".


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 21, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Got it installed last night. Gonna be a big help in the firewood and brush cleanup department.
> View attachment 803214
> View attachment 803215
> View attachment 803216



Way cool for what you are doing. I have a IH three in one bucket which is good. However with the many issues going on I am putting resources to upgrade my skid steer or get all hydraulic at 100%. No body is supposed to operate any thing here with out a roll cage or jail. Thanks


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 21, 2020)

What’s the difference between a 3 in 1 bucket and a 4 in 1 bucket?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 21, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s the difference between a 3 in 1 bucket and a 4 in 1 bucket?



1




Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 22, 2020)

My dream machine came on March 3rd, took me a week or two to put it to use as the sap was running big time. My only question is "why did I wait so long"? I see they're closing borders now, don't know if this would be 'essential' trade or not, but it's here. I'm trying to wear the powder coat off the wedge, at almost 8 cords, it's still orange.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mike Van said:


> View attachment 809629



What loader is that?


----------



## cantoo (Mar 22, 2020)

mountainguyed67, maybe a Trojan 114? Hard to see it in pics. Same as this one maybe? 
https://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/threads/my-trojan-114-tractor-shovel-thread.33086/


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 22, 2020)

That is what it looks like. I looked it up, about 25,000 lb machine.


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 23, 2020)

It is a 114, not sure of the weight, the book doesn't give it. I have a few logs the crane op. said weighed 6000 lbs, it would lift them but with rear steer i'm not sure you'd want to. It's a 1960 machine, not long after they went articulated . Most all the firewood I do goes on 1/2 cord pallets I make, when it's time to deliver I pick the pallet, tie it to the loader bracket, dump it on the truck. moved 30+ cord that way last fall. I do post on the heavy equipment forum as Mike Van. I read some of the problems guys have today with machines with computer chips, codes, won't start, won't move etc - Makes me happy to have this old machine. The only chips on it come from a Stihl once & awhile! No metrics either - Its a win win -


----------



## abbott295 (Mar 23, 2020)

There was a question a while back about the species known as water oak. Without looking it up, what I know as water oak is Quercus nigra. Seems as though it ought to be called black oak, but that seems to be something else.


----------



## banjobart (Mar 23, 2020)

28" lightweight Stihl bar for me, I like it.


----------



## svk (Mar 23, 2020)

abbott295 said:


> There was a question a while back about the species known as water oak. Without looking it up, what I know as water oak is Quercus nigra. Seems as though it ought to be called black oak, but that seems to be something else.


Which is interesting because black oak is quercus velutina


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 23, 2020)

svk said:


> Which is interesting because black oak is quercus velutina



California black oak is quercus Kelloggii. It’s a little denser than your black oak.


----------



## svk (Mar 23, 2020)

No black oak here unfortunately


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 23, 2020)

abbott295 said:


> There was a question a while back about the species known as water oak. Without looking it up, what I know as water oak is Quercus nigra. Seems as though it ought to be called black oak, but that seems to be something else.



I asked that question. 
Quercus nigra is a southeast tree, must be another one in the west.





__





USDA Plants Database







plants.usda.gov


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 23, 2020)

Taken from Wikipedia. So it’s a nick name. 

Valley oak is of the white oak evolutionary lineage, which is officially known as the subgenus _Lepidobalanus_. This subgenus comprises numerous oaks from California and elsewhere, which species share similar leaves, acorns, bark and wood pulp. Early settlers used a variety of common names for the valley oak including: white oak, bottom oak, swamp oak, water oak and mush oak. The Spaniards, because the tree looked like the white oaks in Europe, called the tree "roble".


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 23, 2020)

Mike Van said:


> It is a 114, not sure of the weight, the book doesn't give it.



This guy says it’s 17,700.









I got me a new, umm, rather old toy to tinker with


It may not seem like much to some, it may seem like a headache to others but I got a new toy to play with.:D Its a 1959-63 vintage model 114 Trojan...




www.oilburners.net


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 23, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> This guy says it’s 17,700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info - thats got to be ballpark weight for it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 23, 2020)

We had an old Hough Payloader when I was a kid. It was a 1957 US Navy surplus. Had a flat head Hercules in it, I think? I thought it was cool back then, would love to still have it.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 23, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> We had an old Hough Payloader when I was a kid. It was a 1957 US Navy surplus. Had a flat head Hercules in it, I think? I thought it was cool back then, would love to still have it.



I love the old iron. Take care of it and it keeps doing what it’s supposed to do.


----------



## sb47 (Mar 25, 2020)

I am really liking my new gorillbac log lift now that I have used it for about a week now. I think it's working much better then noodling big rounds to a size one can handle by hand. By back is receiving a much needed relief form the extra saw work and lifting heavy rounds. I'm saving saw work and the wear and tear of running them so much because I can lift the whole round and split it much easier then noodling rounds to a manageable size.. 
I can work longer and have less fatigue on my back. It's working out very well so far and I think it was money well spent. I'm learning how to use it more effectively as I learn how to use more efficiently. I'm very please with it . Money well spent.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 25, 2020)

You also don’t turn a percentage of your wood into chips.


----------



## jdeere66 (Mar 26, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I am really liking my new gorillbac log lift now that I have used it for about a week now. I think it's working much better then noodling big rounds to a size one can handle by hand. By back is receiving a much needed relief form the extra saw work and lifting heavy rounds. I'm saving saw work and the wear and tear of running them so much because I can lift the whole round and split it much easier then noodling rounds to a manageable size..
> I can work longer and have less fatigue on my back. It's working out very well so far and I think it was money well spent. I'm learning how to use it more effectively as I learn how to use more efficiently. I'm very please with it . Money well spent.


I was thinking about getting one of these but according to there site your splitter has to have a fixed end foot and mine has a fixed wedge. It does look like it works pretty darn good though!!


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 26, 2020)

Thing I hate about doing firewood is actually physically bringing it in the house. I used to carry it in for a long while. Then I made a log carrier thing out of a dolly that actually works really well but will still wear you out. This year I was brain storming on making an electric cart of some kind. By the time I had my matierial figured out it was close enough to just buy this. I this was the first winter I used it and other than getting a splitter and putting the mail away it’s made the biggest difference in firewood. Literally no effort to move it. I load it up way over thre sides and it just takes it. Charge lasts forever too.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Mar 26, 2020)

husky455rancher said:


> putting the mail away



How long did you work for the Postal Service?


----------



## sb47 (Mar 26, 2020)

jdeere66 said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these but according to there site your splitter has to have a fixed end foot and mine has a fixed wedge. It does look like it works pretty darn good though!!


Yeah, I don't think it would work for that type of splitter. To bad cause it works well for mine. I can see where it would be a problem with your type of splitter. You would have to reel out the cable as the round is pushed forward. With all equipment there is a learning curve and I'm starting to get the hang of it now.


----------



## Training Wheels (Mar 26, 2020)

New to the game.....I'd like to get a wood stove installed and start burring. I've got a little pile that I use for backyard fires. It would be nice to have a wood stove to get me through the winter. 

BR,

~TW


----------



## sb47 (Mar 26, 2020)

husky455rancher said:


> Thing I hate about doing firewood is actually physically bringing it in the house. I used to carry it in for a long while. Then I made a log carrier thing out of a dolly that actually works really well but will still wear you out. This year I was brain storming on making an electric cart of some kind. By the time I had my matierial figured out it was close enough to just buy this. I this was the first winter I used it and other than getting a splitter and putting the mail away it’s made the biggest difference in firewood. Literally no effort to move it. I load it up way over thre sides and it just takes it. Charge lasts forever too.




I'm contemplating on adding a 10x10 room just behind the wall where my stove is located where I can stock it up with wood so I don't have to keep bringing wood in, in small batches. I use a dolly to bring in my wood in the house. A 10x10 room will hold enough wood to last me almost all winter.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 26, 2020)

Not one day haha. The thing works great I love it. I bring my wood in so it has the chance to dry a little bit more and I don’t have to go uncover it in the cold and snow ( it dosent snow anymore here in Connecticut though) 

for my setup this thing has made all the difference. My next huge leap would be a splitter with the but to do a 4-way wedge or something with a log lift.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 26, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I'm contemplating on adding a 10x10 room just behind the wall where my stove is located where I can stock it up with wood so I don't have to keep bringing wood in, in small batches. I use a dolly to bring in my wood in the house. A 10x10 room will hold enough wood to last me almost all winter.



I actually have that but I kind of seclude it from the cellar that way I don’t have to heat it. I stack my wood opposite side of the cellar well as much as I can reasonably fit. Then I make a big pile right near the stove on both sides. This makes a big difference if the wood isn’t totally ready to go. I will admit they last few years I haven’t been ahead like I should be. I’ve only been doing what I need for that year. I got a full log truck load stacked in the yard now though so I’ll have a good jump on next years too.


----------



## morewood (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, I said I was going to get it.



This thing is handy. Slowly getting used to the controls. Moved some large rock too.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 6, 2020)

How much $?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Apr 6, 2020)

Fixing my 575xp.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Adding the poor mans grapple to aid in moving rounds and maybe hold 8' logs so I can cut them, I cut my wood at 24"


----------



## morewood (Apr 7, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> How much $?



I think with shipping it was approximately $1800. I live on the east coast and it was shipped from Connecticut I believe. It's not a cheap proposition for sure, but as I have started to get older I would rather fix the machine than my body. You have to factor in the hydraulics too if you don't already have them run to the front. For now I am using it to move my log pile and some large rock to shore up creek erosion.

Shea

PS-Between this and the winch I have just about everything covered, but for firewood only the winch is still a more useful tool.


----------



## Marine5068 (Apr 7, 2020)

Training Wheels said:


> New to the game.....I'd like to get a wood stove installed and start burring. I've got a little pile that I use for backyard fires. It would be nice to have a wood stove to get me through the winter.
> 
> BR,
> 
> ~TW


I replaced a 25 year old Century wood stove with a new EPA model to heat my 2400 sq ft home.
Drolet HT2000.
Greatest stove I've used. 
Re-burns all the smoke gases so no smoke leaves the chimney and uses about 40% less wood now. 
No charcoal left after fires, just white powder.
Made in Quebec, Canada.


----------



## Marine5068 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fiskars Pickaroon


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 7, 2020)

morewood said:


> I think with shipping it was approximately $1800. I live on the east coast and it was shipped from Connecticut I believe. It's not a cheap proposition for sure, but as I have started to get older I would rather fix the machine than my body. You have to factor in the hydraulics too if you don't already have them run to the front. For now I am using it to move my log pile and some large rock to shore up creek erosion.
> 
> Shea
> 
> PS-Between this and the winch I have just about everything covered, but for firewood only the winch is still a more useful tool.



Did you go with a diverter or a true third function? 

I went diverter valve, and I too am slowly learning the controls. It'd help if the mud would firm up a bit! You're right about the winch and grapple combo. Sure is slick.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Did you go with a diverter or a true third function?



I only know about the third function, I’m not familiar with a diverter. I’m going to need to add one, as I plan on getting log forks. I wouldn’t mind a 4 in 1 (multi purpose) bucket either.

I discus putting forks, grapple, or thumb on my tractor here.





Log attachment for wheel loader


I’m looking for something that’ll handle logs better than a general purpose bucket, that’s all I have right now. I’ll be doing three things with them, cleaning up the mess from the bark beetles on my twenty acres of timberland, loading some logs to take to a local guy with a portable sawmill...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Training Wheels (Apr 8, 2020)

Marine5068 said:


> I replaced a 25 year old Century wood stove with a new EPA model to heat my 2400 sq ft home.
> Drolet HT2000.
> Greatest stove I've used.
> Re-burns all the smoke gases so no smoke leaves the chimney and uses about 40% less wood now.
> ...



That's a nice one, I just did some reading up on it.....I think, I'm adding it to the short list.....I really like the price! Did you do the installation?

Best,

~TW


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 8, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> I only know about the third function, I’m not familiar with a diverter. I’m going to need to add one, as I plan on getting log forks. I wouldn’t mind a 4 in 1 (multi purpose) bucket either.
> 
> I discus putting forks, grapple, or thumb on my tractor here.
> 
> ...



A diverter valve basically gets plumbed into either the curl or lift circuit of your loader. When you energize the solenoid valve it diverts flow to the auxiliary circuit. So, you can't do all three functions at once. But, unlike a third function, you can feather the auxiliary circuit with all the control of your joystick. They're also cheaper and easier to install. 

I remember seeing your thread. I'm guessing that a machine like that has quite a bit more flow than these compact tractors. I bought my diverter kit from Ken's Bolt-on Hooks (online). You could check the specs, but I kinda doubt it'd handle the flow you have.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I'm guessing that a machine like that has quite a bit more flow than these compact tractors. I bought my diverter kit from Ken's Bolt-on Hooks (online). You could check the specs, but I kinda doubt it'd handle the flow you have.



It would be bigger, but same plumbing/routing. I can still learn from you guys.

Here’s the bucket control valve. It has three spools because it uses two just for the lift cylinders.



My friend that resealed it for me is deceased now, he was a life long tractor mechanic.


----------



## husky455rancher (Apr 8, 2020)

Training Wheels said:


> That's a nice one, I just did some reading up on it.....I think, I'm adding it to the short list.....I really like the price! Did you do the installation?
> 
> Best,
> 
> ~TW




Check out the Blaze king king model. I bought that maybe 4-5 years ago and it’s the best money I’ve ever spent.


----------



## morewood (Apr 10, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Did you go with a diverter or a true third function?
> 
> I went diverter valve, and I too am slowly learning the controls. It'd help if the mud would firm up a bit! You're right about the winch and grapple combo. Sure is slick.



It's a diverter valve. I did ask for another option to have something plugged up in the back. I like the set up.





Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 10, 2020)

morewood said:


> It's a diverter valve. I did ask for another option to have something plugged up in the back. I like the set up.
> View attachment 816515



So this rectangular block with all the hoses going into it is an addition to your tractor? What are the pieces with wires attached? Solenoids?


----------



## morewood (Apr 10, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> So this rectangular block with all the hoses going into it is an addition to your tractor? What are the pieces with wires attached? Solenoids?



That is the distribution block I would say. The ports on the left side are the in/ out from the tractor. The middle ones run up to the quick connects at the front of the bucket. The ports covered by the orange plugs are the extras I can use for another implement. Those are solenoids, controlled by the buttons on the handle. 

Ask away, I'm figuring it out.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 10, 2020)

So where is the diverter valve?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 10, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> So where is the diverter valve?



What he pictured is the diverter valve. An existing circuit on the tractor, either lift or curl if you're using the joystick, gets interrupted by this valve. On my tractor I used the lift circuit. When the solenoids aren't powered, the flow goes through the valve like it isn't there. When you energize them with a momentary switch, it diverts the flow to the auxiliary ports.


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 11, 2020)

So a switch diverts the fluid pressure from tilt or lift, to the thumb. Then you can work the thumb clamp/unclamp lever. Then you have to switch it off again to be able to use the original function. I’m catching on.

My tractor mechanic friend hadn’t mentioned this option, he was talking about where to take fluid off of the control valve, and run it to another valve. He wasn’t sure if the fluid would still be under pressure where the return line attaches to the control valve. I suppose we could get it where the supply line attaches.


----------



## morewood (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> What he pictured is the diverter valve. An existing circuit on the tractor, either lift or curl if you're using the joystick, gets interrupted by this valve. On my tractor I used the lift circuit. When the solenoids aren't powered, the flow goes through the valve like it isn't there. When you energize them with a momentary switch, it diverts the flow to the auxiliary ports.



He is much better than I am at explaining it than I am. Mine is plumbed into the bucket tilt circuit. On my controls the yellow button is the momentary switch for that circuit. Hold it in and left/right opens/closes the grapple. Using it to grip then let go and curl it to get in a better position to grip tighter. Just jog between the two to get it the way you want it. For me bringing it down from above allows me to get a better grip on logs. As I grip from that position I keep curling under as I try to grip tighter. Hopefully I haven't grabbed too much at that point.

Shea


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 11, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> So a switch diverts the fluid pressure from tilt or lift, to the thumb. Then you can work the thumb clamp/unclamp lever. Then you have to switch it off again to be able to use the original function. I’m catching on.
> 
> My tractor mechanic friend hadn’t mentioned this option, he was talking about where to take fluid off of the control valve, and run it to another valve. He wasn’t sure if the fluid would still be under pressure where the return line attaches to the control valve. I suppose we could get it where the supply line attaches.
> 
> ...



I think what you're talking about is using a "power beyond" port on your valve if there is one. That's what you'd do if you were plumbing in a true third function instead of a diverter. I have only super basic hydraulic knowledge, so I couldn't look at your valve or machine and know what I'm looking at. That's part of the reason I went with a diverter. Basically you can put a the physical diverter anywhere you can reach it with hoses and wiring. I actually just zip tied mine to the loader arms. 

And yes, the valve will hold pressure in either circuit when it's not in use. So, you can use the grapple to grip something, then release the momentary switch, and the grapple will stay gripped while you use the regular loader functions. It will release only when you push the switch again and use the joystick to retract the cylinders.


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 11, 2020)

I picked up a MS460 that was straight gassed. Looks like it was worked hard but taken care of. I was able to save the cylinder. New piston, clutch cover, clutch springs, all new rubber parts, new 24" bar and chain and a tune up. I'll post pics when I have it done. I'll have a MS180C, 026 and MS460. I guess I've been bitten by the chainsaw bug!


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I think what you're talking about is using a "power beyond" port on your valve if there is one.



I wish the manual showed the auxiliary valve and routing, it doesn’t. Funny, because it was an option.


----------



## bigshow (Apr 12, 2020)

I guess it's not really an addition but i reconditioned on old off road wood trailer.


----------



## svk (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 13, 2020)

I built a couple bunks for my equipment trailer. Beats fighting logs between the fenders.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 13, 2020)

CaseyForrest said:


> I built a couple bunks for my equipment trailer. Beats fighting logs between the fenders.



This is something I've been needing to do for a couple years now.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 13, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> This is something I've been needing to do for a couple years now.



I picked up 6 20' sections of 6" x 4" wide ibeam for $75 some time back. Originally I was going to build a dedicated log trailer. This was cheaper and only used 2 pieces of ibeam.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 13, 2020)

CaseyForrest said:


> I picked up 6 20' sections of 6" x 4" wide ibeam for $75 some time back. Originally I was going to build a dedicated log trailer. This was cheaper and only used 2 pieces of ibeam.



So you install them on the trailer with a piece of equipment I imagine?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 13, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> So you install them on the trailer with a piece of equipment I imagine?



Yes. Set them on the trailer with the tractor. I can move them around by hand, but they are heavy for one person.


----------



## morewood (Apr 14, 2020)

CaseyForrest said:


> I built a couple bunks for my equipment trailer. Beats fighting logs between the fenders.


I like that alot, but alas, that wouldn't solve the second part of the equation for me. I wouldn't have a way to unload them once i got them off the mountain. My plan B so to speak has been to relieve my friend of his hydraulics box on his dump trailer to repair the spider web wiring disaster that someone did on it. That will solve my unloading issue. I just fixed my jeep trailer too, I should load a pic of that.

Shea


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 14, 2020)

You “could” buck them on the trailer. Wouldn’t be my preferred method though.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Apr 14, 2020)

Im building a 56x14 foot shed. Half of it is for firewood the other half is for storing machinery.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 14, 2020)

morewood said:


> I like that alot, but alas, that wouldn't solve the second part of the equation for me. I wouldn't have a way to unload them once i got them off the mountain. My plan B so to speak has been to relieve my friend of his hydraulics box on his dump trailer to repair the spider web wiring disaster that someone did on it. That will solve my unloading issue. I just fixed my jeep trailer too, I should load a pic of that.
> 
> Shea



I built them to be able to roll logs off directly onto my staging table or onto the ground. The beams extend over the tires.

I got rid of the dump trailer because I always ended up picking them up to stack anyway. Might as well save the step and unload them directly.


----------



## morewood (Apr 16, 2020)

We replaced the springs with rancho 2" lift springs from a CJ-2/3. It works well for how it looks. Most of it is cosmetic.

Shea


----------



## morewood (Apr 16, 2020)

Moved the wood to a easier access spot up the hill. This is close to half of it. The more I use this thing the more I like it.

Shea


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks good. Never can have enough trailers.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 16, 2020)

Do stoves count?

I found 3 blaze king stoves that are on a blow out due to the dealers inability to sell them after May 15th. I bought 2 of them, a Princess ultra for $2100 and a King Ultra for $2300.

My plan is to keep one and flip the other. The existing stove is scheduled to be sold on Sunday which is covering better than half of the price of the Princess.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 16, 2020)

CaseyForrest said:


> Do stoves count?
> 
> I found 3 blaze king stoves that are on a blow out due to the dealers inability to sell them after May 15th. I bought 2 of them, a Princess ultra for $2100 and a King Ultra for $2300.
> 
> My plan is to keep one and flip the other. The existing stove is scheduled to be sold on Sunday which is covering better than half of the price of the Princess.



What's the reason for the May 15th cutoff?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 16, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> What's the reason for the May 15th cutoff?



EPA 2020 emmisions. Blaze King recertified their stoves and anything manufactured prior to 2020 can't be sold by a dealer.


----------



## treebilly (Apr 16, 2020)

Picked up a high cap bucket for the mini today. Gonna help out a lot around here. Less trips back and forth.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 16, 2020)

CaseyForrest said:


> EPA 2020 emmisions. Blaze King recertified their stoves and anything manufactured prior to 2020 can't be sold by a dealer.



Interesting. I knew they were pretty low emissions. Didn't hear about the recertification thing. A few of my friends have princesses, they seem like great stoves. Nice score.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 16, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Interesting. I knew they were pretty low emissions. Didn't hear about the recertification thing. A few of my friends have princesses, they seem like great stoves. Nice score.



I have a feeling a lot of manufacturers will be in the same boat. 

Hearthstone has a hybrid stove scheduled to be released after May 15th if I recall. It looks like a nice design and on par with what Woodstock is doing.


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 23, 2020)

Here's the MS460 cleaned up and assembled. New piston, saved the cylinder, squish set to .022", new rubber parts and replaced crank seals. Decided on a 24" bar with a full comp chisel chain. Gonna fire it tomorrow. Hope she runs good!


----------



## mountainguyed67 (Apr 24, 2020)

Is that where you work?


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 25, 2020)

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that where you work?


Yep, that's the shop I own with my dad and brother. We're not too busy now for obvious reasons so we're doing some personal projects. I'd rather be busy though!

Lee


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m actually toying with, and I can’t believe I am, selling off the super split and getting something like an Eastonmade or Wolfe Ridge.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Apr 27, 2020)

I added this guy to my stable:



Bought it from our buddy in Hungary (@David Major thanks again) as an MS-650 that was low on compression and would not stay running. I put on a new top end (used Mahle OEM jug, Hyway pop-up slug, Caber rings). Interestingly, when comparing the old and new slug, they are the same diameter. The old slug has "Italy" cast into the bottom, so I am assuming that it was a Meteor. Obviously, someone was already into this engine, but why the 660 top end? I'm thinking 1 of 3 things:

It started life as a 560 and someone put a 660 top end on it
It left Stihl as a 660 and someone replaced the top cover with one from a 650
Stihl went the Poulan route (where every Poulan 42cc and smaller has the same 42cc engine), though not likely
The exhaust side of the slug is shot (top ring is stuck). There are also some imprints on the top of the slug (pieces of a busted ring perhaps). There are also similar imprints at the top of the jug. The top edge of the exhaust port is also booggered up. Otherwise, the jug looks usable - probably no worse than a badly manufactured chi-com clone.

I also replaced the decomp (which was dead 3x over) and put on an AM "west coast" clutch cover. @psuiewalsh hooked me up with the 32" bar (thanks dude).

I suspect that the dying decomp leaned out the top end, created a hot spot on the exhaust side of the slug, and the ring(s) broke due to the heat. The rest of the damage is self explanatory.

I plan to add a full-wrap handle and the outer spike.
It's not really a 650 anymore, so I needed to add the go-fast sticker. 



I had it in a 30"+ diameter piece of oak. There was a steady stream of chips flying out of it. 


@James Miller - This is my 6 cube (ish) over powered, unnecessary, "compensation" saw!!!


----------



## James Miller (Apr 28, 2020)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I added this guy to my stable:
> View attachment 822859
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of those overpowered, unnecessary, compensation saws also. Parts are inbound to make it throw chips again. Oh and it makes the 7 cube mark lol.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Apr 28, 2020)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 823131
> I got one of those overpowered, unnecessary, compensation saws also. Parts are inbound to make it throw chips again. Oh and it makes the 7 cube mark lol.


7 cube vs 5.6 with a go-fast sticker... it's going to be a close race.
Did you ever find a new flywheel for it, or are you fixing the cracked one?


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lee192233 said:


> Here's the MS460 cleaned up and assembled. New piston, saved the cylinder, squish set to .022", new rubber parts and replaced crank seals. Decided on a 24" bar with a full comp chisel chain. Gonna fire it tomorrow. Hope she runs good!



Got the whole story on this saw over in the chainsaw section. Thread is titled MS460 Saga. Just thought I would let you know if curious. 

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## aokpops (May 1, 2020)




----------



## CaseyForrest (May 2, 2020)

aokpops said:


> View attachment 824301



Interesting. Get some video.


----------



## chucker (May 4, 2020)

?? lost my newly month old husky tongs off the splitter on the way to a splitting job! wonder if there guaranteed against lost being bright husky orange? … lol sure some one will use them!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (May 4, 2020)

aokpops said:


> View attachment 824301


I used to drill 9" deep holes in concrete with air drills the size of 90# jack hammers to pull the old concrete sections for highway quickset patches. When the bit catches on the edge of rebar, it could spin you several degrees and bruise you up pretty good at times.


----------

